# Estrogen blocker????



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

So I started my TRT 6 weeks ago, 200mg test once a week.  ~Doctors orders ~

after pulling my my blood the 2nd time it was noticed that my estrogen levels were moving up and now on the high side.. the remedy for this was a medication called ((( anastrozole. )))... from what I’ve read this is a form of treatment for Brest cancer patients. It blocks the estrogen preventing Brest growth and helps minimize the cancer... 
well I don’t have cancer... so.... 
has anybody used this before? Is there a different medication I should talk to my GP about because this stuff has some mild to high side effects.. 
thanks for reading,


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> So I started my TRT 6 weeks ago, 200mg test once a week.  ~Doctors orders ~
> 
> after pulling my my blood the 2nd time it was noticed that my estrogen levels were moving up and now on the high side.. the remedy for this was a medication called ((( anastrozole. )))... from what I’ve read this is a form of treatment for Brest cancer patients. It blocks the estrogen preventing Brest growth and helps minimize the cancer...
> well I don’t have cancer... so....
> ...



There are 3 main AIs (aromatase inhibitors). Adex/anastrozole is probably the most commonly prescribed. I myself use it. Side effects from it are almost non existent from what I’ve gathered over the years. Don’t sweat it. Post your bloodwork if you’ve got it.

Lots of drugs are prescribed for off label uses.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 6, 2019)

As Jin said, Anastrazole/Arimidex seems to be the most common. It's what I use and it works very fast but I think if I needed it to take ling term (like in a trt dose), Id probably wanna use aromasin instead. It's supposed to skew lipid profiles a lot less than adex does. 

Doubt youre going to get any other side effects from adex though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2019)

Starting at 200mg is the problem imo. Too much for trt especially right off the bat.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> As Jin said, Anastrazole/Arimidex seems to be the most common. It's what I use and it works very fast but I think if I needed it to take ling term (like in a trt dose), Id probably wanna use aromasin instead. It's supposed to skew lipid profiles a lot less than adex does.
> 
> Doubt youre going to get any other side effects from adex though.




So I will more then likely be a long term TRT patient.  
In fact as of now doc told me just assume I’ll be taking a weekly shot for the rest of my life. 
But right now I’m trying to move my levels up high... if in the long run we keep them low-ish then I may not need the blocker..&#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;*♂️


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> So I will more then likely be a long term TRT patient.
> In fact as of now doc told me just assume I’ll be taking a weekly shot for the rest of my life.
> But right now I’m trying to move my levels up high... if in the long run we keep them low-ish then I may not need the blocker..&#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;*♂️


You want as few drugs as possible to sustain your trt. Usually you can find a test dose high enough that you feel good, while low enough that it doesn’t convert to estrogen in excess. Thus eliminating the need for an ai.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Starting at 200mg is the problem imo. Too much for trt especially right off the bat.



My endo started me at 200mg/wk...


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> You want as few drugs as possible to sustain your trt. Usually you can find a test dose high enough that you feel good, while low enough that it doesn’t convert to estrogen in excess. Thus eliminating the need for an ai.




And thats my longterm goal, however right now I want to go full on meat head... (not sure how smart that is to do). But I’m sick of being fat and I’m sick of feeling weak.. I want explosive results in short time frames so I don’t feel like this is all pointless.. 
that may not be the best approach... I just know I need a massive change , not baby steps .


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My endo started me at 200mg/wk...



Where’d you end up?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> Where’d you end up?



150.......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My endo started me at 200mg/wk...



Yeah it's not unheard of. But look where it's got this guy headed. Plus if your bloods come in high the insurance company flips out.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah it's not unheard of. But look where it's got this guy headed. Plus if your bloods come in high the insurance company flips out.



Yeah but I'm glad they started me high. If the endo started me at 100mg a week and I came back at 400, she and ins would say I'm fine...


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 6, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah it's not unheard of. But look where it's got this guy headed. Plus if your bloods come in high the insurance company flips out.



Not sure where your located or what insurance you use but our insurance has zero say so in our medical treatment other than a fixed negotiation on the price they will pay for the treatments.. only person that can say anything about my levels is doc and me.. 
Well and my wife..but  she just runs from me... 
300lb guy comes running at me with his dick sticking out and I’d run too!!!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 7, 2019)

I started out at 250 mg of Sustanon per week administered in office, which I am told is extremely odd for a doctor in the USA to do.

Now I am at 172 mg of Cypionate per week broken over two injections (.43 ml each) that I administer on Monday morning and Thursday evening.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 7, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Not sure where your located or what insurance you use but our insurance has zero say so in our medical treatment other than a fixed negotiation on the price they will pay for the treatments.. only person that can say anything about my levels is doc and me..
> Well and my wife..but  she just runs from me...
> 300lb guy comes running at me with his dick sticking out and I’d run too!!!



this just painted a mental picture lol


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 7, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I started out at 250 mg of Sustanon per week administered in office, which I am told is extremely odd for a doctor in the USA to do.
> 
> Now I am at 172 mg of Cypionate per week broken over two injections (.43 ml each) that I administer on Monday morning and Thursday evening.



The GP I see allows office injections, they only charge 5 bucks per visit .. tankfully my wife is a medical assistant so she does it for me.. I’m too big of a pus to do it myself.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 7, 2019)

Merlin said:


> this just painted a mental picture lol




Oh man that’s not healthy for anybody... sorry bout that. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Not sure where your located or what insurance you use but our insurance has zero say so in our medical treatment other than a fixed negotiation on the price they will pay for the treatments.. only person that can say anything about my levels is doc and me..
> Well and my wife..but  she just runs from me...
> 300lb guy comes running at me with his dick sticking out and I’d run too!!!



Oh man that's kinda gross lol


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 7, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh man that's kinda gross lol



Remember that scene from Sideways?.......


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> The GP I see allows office injections, they only charge 5 bucks per visit .. tankfully my wife is a medical assistant so she does it for me.. I’m too big of a pus to do it myself.



you will soon, wait


----------



## bigdog (Feb 7, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> The GP I see allows office injections, they only charge 5 bucks per visit .. tankfully my wife is a medical assistant so she does it for me.. I’m too big of a pus to do it myself.



better get past that bro... youll need to pin at some point. nothing to it either...


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 8, 2019)

bigdog said:


> better get past that bro... youll need to pin at some point. nothing to it either...




Im a medic.. I stick ppl all the time.. I’ve stuck my own kids, my wife... but I just haven’t been able to stick myself.. idk why.. shit don’t hurt.. he’ll I don’t feel it at all when she dose it...


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 8, 2019)

I love Letro. Dried me out, had me shredded at 2mg with 2g Test+1g Deca.

BUT now I stick to Adex at .5-1mg EOD with Test never going to pass the 1.5g gram.

Oh, how I long for thee, ye sweet grams of AAS. Wife put rules and limits down!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 8, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Im a medic.. I stick ppl all the time.. I’ve stuck my own kids, my wife... but I just haven’t been able to stick myself.. idk why.. shit don’t hurt.. he’ll I don’t feel it at all when she dose it...



Obviously has to be psychological.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 8, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Obviously has to be psychological.



Sounds vaginal to me


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 10, 2019)

What is your estrogen at?
be careful over treating elevated estrogen as low estrogen levels can also wreak havoc on you. I let my estrogen stay a bit high but I get no bad side effects from the elevated estrogen everybody is different but my levels are 100 now on my blast. No bloat, no change to my nipples, no emotional stuff just perhaps a bit more anxiety but I am always an anxious person with or without gear. I’ve never had the slightest onset of gyno even with crazy high estrogen and test. But everyone is different  so if it’s just a little elevated but you don’t feel off then just monitor it and listen to your body.for some the slightest elevated in estrogen seems to cause issues. I am not sure why perhaps one of the veterans can elaborate or explain this more


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 10, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> What is your estrogen at?
> be careful over treating elevated estrogen as low estrogen levels can also wreak havoc on you. I let my estrogen stay a bit high but I get no bad side effects from the elevated estrogen everybody is different but my levels are 100 now on my blast. No bloat, no change to my nipples, no emotional stuff just perhaps a bit more anxiety but I am always an anxious person with or without gear. I’ve never had the slightest onset of gyno even with crazy high estrogen and test. But everyone is different  so if it’s just a little elevated but you don’t feel off then just monitor it and listen to your body.for some the slightest elevated in estrogen seems to cause issues. I am not sure why perhaps one of the veterans can elaborate or explain this more



Yes, as Thanos would say, estrogen should be "perfectly balanced".

Too little=goodbye libido, good skin, bone health, etc

Too much=same as above


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 11, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Yes, as Thanos would say, estrogen should be "perfectly balanced".
> 
> Too little=goodbye libido, good skin, bone health, etc
> 
> Too much=same as above



My estrogen came back at 100, still horny as hell, no extra bloat, no tender nipps
total test came back at 3000
so I imagine if my estrogen was that high but with test in TRT range or slightly above may be a different story


----------

